# Modifier "afficher les informations" des îcones de HD sur le bureau ?



## Dr Troy (22 Janvier 2007)

Sous ce titre peu explicite se cache une question plutôt simple mais dont la réponse reste pour moi un grand mystère même après une recherche intensive via Google ou sur ces forums...

Je souhaiterais modifier le texte sous ce genre d'îcones (sur le bureau) de façon à ne plus avoir une césure (voir fichier attaché).

Voir la pièce jointe 13241


Est-ce possible ? Faut-il utiliser un logiciel extérieur (j'aimerais l'éviter) ?

Merci


----------



## Dr Troy (22 Janvier 2007)

Bon ok j'ai rien dit :/

Je viens de trouver, pour ceux que &#231;a peut aider :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=145678



Paski.pne a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il faut modifier le fichier "Localizable.strings" contenu dans :
> Syst&#232;me/Biblioth&#232;que/CoreServices/Finder, faire clic-droit et Afficher le contenu du
> ...



Le r&#233;sultat :


----------

